# Elvis Sigs



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

well im a huge elvis fan and january 8th was his birthday and ive be watching stuff on tv....anways i wanted to make some so i did...let me kno what yall think

first one i wanted to so something with him in vegas since he a such a legend there









this one is just a simple plain one...i like the reflected text









and this one i like and well yeah thats all









please critique

im trying to get away from relying on brushes so much...i didnt use any on these only used blending and filters


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I like the third one the best. It's simple, clean, and just really catches the eye.


----------



## ThaMuffinMan (Oct 26, 2008)

i like the 1st and 3rd ones simple but effective
2nd one's just a bit too simple nothing really going on behind the text and its hard to notice its reflective maybe turn the opacity up a little bit 

but yeah dude get out of the habit of brushes my graphics have been better since i stopped using them
smudging and c4d's are what i mainly use combined with stock photos sometimes


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

yeah after i posted it i realized the 2nd one reflected text need a higher opacity


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

ThaMuffinMan said:


> smudging and c4d's are what i mainly use combined with stock photos sometimes


I don't mean to go off topic, but, what are c4d's?


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

well i tried to fix the 2nd one


----------



## ThaMuffinMan (Oct 26, 2008)

D.P. said:


> I don't mean to go off topic, but, what are c4d's?


kinda hard to explain what they are there sorta 3d renderings done in programs like 3dsmax i think

theres a ton of them on planetrenders.net if your interested


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Yeah basically there an object on a transparent background ussually they are very abstract.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

ThaMuffinMan said:


> kinda hard to explain what they are there sorta 3d renderings done in programs like 3dsmax i think
> 
> theres a ton of them on planetrenders.net if your interested


Oo ok, I just wanted to know because i've never heard of it before. thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Love the Elvis Sigs Steph although The Beatles are the better haha


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

The 1st one looks like you just slapped a picture onto a background and added text. It would look better if you blended the pic into the stock.

The second one everyone already explained.

The third one is the best. The lighting is great on it and the text is real clean and looks great with the sig.


----------

